# Porcupine Puffer losing color, looks purple/gray



## CDesmond

I recently got a new porcupine puffer that has lost almost all of it color. I noticed a spot on it's back the day after I got him and over the past 48 hours the spot has spread to almost it's entire back. Person at my LFS told me he did not know what causes it but he has had this happen to puffers before and they have always died. He is in a 55 gallon tank with a humuhumu trigger that was added the same day and a spiny blue lobster who has lived there for a few months. I just tested the water, PH is 8.2, Ammonia is .25 ppm, Nitrate is below 5ppm, Nitrite is below .25ppm, salt is 1.023, Temp 78 F. He ate krill yesterday but has not eaten today and has been swimming around the tank normally. Has anyone had this experience before? Is the color loss caused by stress from moving into my tank or could it be some sort of infection?

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: img2336.jpg


----------



## Pasfur

I have quite a bit of experience with Pufferfish and have never seen such an extreme case. Assuming that you bought a healthy fish, it is pretty clear that the ammonia in your aquarium is causing this poor fish to suffer miserably.

Why are you adding fish to an aquarium with an ammonia reading? 

We need all the specific details to help fix this situation. What size tank? Filtration type? How long has it been set up? Alkalinity reading? Live rock? Sand? We need all the details.


----------



## Kellsindell

It looks pretty bad. Coloration of the fish is a sign of stress.

Is your tank still cycling?


----------



## Pasfur

I notice he has not posted back. This is a classic example of someone who does not do enough research before setting up a marine aquarium. People pick up bad habits in freshwater, get away with, and then think they can do a marine tank. Listen up folks.... marine fish are delicate!!!


----------



## Kellsindell

Very delicate. With porcupine puffers are even more-so. If your tank is still cycling then it could be a factor that's affecting them. I say this because you have nitrites and ammonia.


----------

